
Slack is now forcing users into arbitration - konklone
https://konklone.com/post/slack-is-now-forcing-users-into-arbitration-and-that-is-terrible
======
vdaniuk
>I won't be deactivating my account over this

Personally, I consider that quote and post contents in general harmful to a
stated cause of a post. At the time of writing, this is a top HN story and
what message does it convey to other HN users?

Praising Slack on "being humane", stating that Slack "exudes the feeling of a
playground built by kids that know all the cool things" and "feels like the
best of the Internet" while mildly disagreeing with TOS policy?

Competitors applying pressure over very low probability event that most users
won't even know about? Yeah, that's a competitive advantage Hipchat was
dreaming about./s

OP could write a raving Slack review with the same effect. "There is no such
thing as bad publicity" is certainly wrong as a general rule, but in this case
it fits perfectly.

Btw, Watsi,not Slack, feels like the very best of the Internet but your
mileage may certainly vary.

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8653838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8653838).

